# Attic ridge vent - use of baffles or fanfold insulation



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Either one would allow for a path for the air to reach the ridge. I don't think you would have a problem with the fan fold as long as it is attached well. You will have to modify the bottom to fit around each rafter and joist combination to keep insulation from sneaking under it, however. The baffles take that into consideration.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

The problem with option B is that you will have a thin spot in the insulation over the exterior wall plate. That is also likely more air space than you need; the limiting factors would likely be the size of your soffit vents and what other vents you have (ridge vent or whatever). I'd go with the foam chutes.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

And option #3 would be making your own vent chutes and here is a link describing how to do so.

But, before adding more insulation any possible air sealing should be done while you have better access, another link.

As Marson said, maximizing the insulation depth over the outside walls is important. I use an infrared camera during my energy inspections and those exterior wall to ceiling corners always look terrible. Whatever you create for baffles should include a flap or similar that protects the end of the insulation from wind washing and allows as much insulation in that area as possible. As Chandler said, a good fit is important.

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/articles/dept/musings/site-built-ventilation-baffles-roofs

https://www.energystar.gov/ia/partners/bldrs_lenders_raters/downloads/TBC_Guide_062507.pdf

Note, we don't know what you have for a roof, gable, gambrel, or hip, but have assumed a traditional gable configuration.

Bud


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

> Option 2: This would also allow a much large clearance for air passage compared to the baffles.


Without knowing any details there is no reason to have clearance any larger than your soffit vents will feed. 
In simple terms you don't need 24" of clearance for 12" worth of NFA.


----------



## nilanjan (Mar 4, 2013)

It’s a truss roof - no gable vents but has ridge vents at the peak. Also an attic vent as well but will be most likely removed when new roof is installed. 



Bud9051 said:


> And option #3 would be making your own vent chutes and here is a link describing how to do so.
> 
> But, before adding more insulation any possible air sealing should be done while you have better access, another link.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The chutes only have to be higher than the insulation. It would be cheap and easy foam junk for me.


----------

